# £10 off Chain Reaction



## Moodyman (29 Jul 2011)

I have a £10 (if you spend £75 or more) voucher for Chain Reaction.

It's 'DUM5PNNE'. Valid for 2 weeks from today.

Respond to this post when you've used it so others know it's gone.


----------



## JonnyBlade (29 Jul 2011)

Just spent £100 on a reduced price turbo trainer yesterday ................ where were you yesterday lol


----------



## Shanks (30 Jul 2011)

I've got two of these, same rules apply (over £75 spend and must be used in the next two weeks) sadly I won't be able to use them

Code 1 - CZITHLR3

Code 2 - CEBD5XTV

As previous post, respond to this post when you've used it so others know it's gone. Cheers


----------

